
Steve Jobs on Why Xerox Failed - Overtonwindow
https://youtu.be/_1rXqD6M614
======
gus_massa
Interesting theory.

HN autokills the youtu.be stories. Try submitting again using the youtube.com
version of the link.

~~~
Overtonwindow
Ah no kidding, wow, ok thank you. Will do.

